# do black mollies eat cherry shrimp??



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

black mollies eat everything they can. Half inch is a little big for them to swallow, but they will still try.

You can always try it out and see what happens though. I keep black mollies and I know they they are too voracious for me to put into a tank with shrimp, but I suppose if you had a really docile female or something it would be fine?


----------



## nicks7.1985 (Aug 11, 2010)

thanks dude...sounds like a no though lol.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Well, my dad has a couple of mollies in a 30 gal. tank with some cherry's I gave him, everything is still kosher. I agree with Mordalphus though, you can give it a try, but Mollies are pushy fish.


----------



## DANIELSON (Jul 15, 2010)

I had 1 molly in my 46G bowfront and as soon as i dropped my shrimp in she cornered them and kept nipping at them im sure she took some down. Just be careful with them.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Sometimes it is as simple as making sure your shrimp colony is well established before adding fish, and have the tank heavily planted.


----------



## nicks7.1985 (Aug 11, 2010)

thanks guys...i actually ended up taking the mollie out cuz he was ripping my red cabomba to pieces.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

when i kept mollies they would try to eat my hand when i put it in the water, lol


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I know! I had a tank with more than 300 black molly fry in it, and when I would siphon the gravel or put my hand in the tank for anything it would be like my hand was being massaged by the fish because they were all trying to eat me at the same time. And as soon as I'd drop some food into the tank it was game over. There's no way I'd throw some shrimp in, haha.


----------

